# What designs can I use with the silhouette cameo?



## austratas (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm very new to all of this. I have noticed that most of the files come as vector files. My question is if I buy the cameo, can I import vector files? Besides the studio that it comes with, where does everyone get thier files? 

Thank you so much in advanced.


----------



## Dowster (May 27, 2011)

Hi. You can import images and then trace them to make vector images. 

That's how I do it anyway. It's great software and easy to use to. 

Can you not download the software to try out? In sure it's free.


----------



## austratas (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you! I'll download it now!


----------



## CreativeCutter (Jul 15, 2012)

With the regular version of Studio you can also open DXF and GSD files. The "Design Edition" allows for importing SVG files. The software doesn't have "import" function - just "open" and select from the file type drop box.


----------



## dan213 (Jan 18, 2012)

I make designs in photoshop, save them at "png" files and import them that way.


----------

